# Cold Frame



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

This year I decided to make a simple cold frame to start seeds in, got tired of moving flats inside/outside to protect them from frost, it wound up working out pretty well.

Made it by laying 9 hay bales in a square, running a ridgeline down the middle with PVC and covering it with plastic. Put a small heater in to keep it warm on cold nights, the plants were happy and grew fast.

Next year I'm going to make it about a bale longer, ran out of space and still had to move plants around but it it stood up to high winds, hail and sheet rain.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice.
I am thinking about getting a small greenhouse as a over size cold frame for the other property.
Double click on above image to view full picture
10 ft. x 12 ft. Greenhouse 
comp at $1,108.98 Sale: $679.99
10 ft. x 12 ft. Greenhouse with 4 Vents 93358 alternate photo #1 10 ft. x 12 ft. Greenhouse with 4 Vents 93358 alternate photo #2 10 ft. x 12 ft. Greenhouse with 4 Vents 93358 alternate photo #3
This aluminum greenhouse.
Utilizing a double-extruded aluminum frame, this greenhouse also features two sliding doors for easy access, UV-coated polycarbonate panels and four vents to ensure proper conditions.
Two sliding doors for optimum accessibility
Metal foundation base for extra stability
Durable, all-weather aluminum frame
UV-coated polycarbonate panels for sunlight diffusion
Four roof vents for climate control and air circulation
Specifications
Name	10 ft. x 12 ft. Greenhouse with 4 Vents
SKU	93358
Brand	One Stop Gardens
Finish	Anodized
Material	Polycarbonate, aluminum
Number of Doors	2
Quantity	1
Product Height	10 ft. 3 in.
Product Length	12 ft.
Product Width	10 ft.
Shipping Weight	221.63 lb.
Size(s)	10 ft. x 12 ft.


----------

